
Experts Disagree on Top Applications for 5G - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/wireless/optimisim-and-skepticism-meet-headtohead-at-5g-forum
======
pmontra
We had this with 3G circa 2003. Mobile operators started to provide services,
which at the time made sense. Remember: no YouTube yet, almost no mobile
sites. Furthermore there is more money in services than in transferring bytes.
However they couldn't compete with the services created by countless startups.
They eventually became ISPs. They can try to sell services once more but it
can't end up differently.

